# freebase = η φρίμπα



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2015)

Aυτές τις μέρες άρχισα να μεταφράζω ένα ντοκιμαντέρ εξ ακοής (το 2ο που κάνω και ο Θεός βοηθός), και έπεσα πάνω 
σ' αυτή την λέξη που έβαλα στον τίτλο του νήματος. Γι' αυτό θα' θελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας. Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι η δόση του κρακ. Έχω παραθέσει και δυο παραδειγματάκια.

Urban dictionary:
The act of smoking a drug freebase. "Freebase" refers to the non-salt form of a drug. Drugs are usually converted to a water soluble salt so that they can be orally or intranasally consumed. The term "freebase" has nothing at all to do with the purity or potency of a drug.

For example, cocaine powder is cocaine hydrochloride, a water soluble salt. Being water soluble means that you can snort it, eat it, inject it, or plug it (put it up your ass) and you will get high. However, a cruder form of cocaine is cocaine freebase (i.e. crack), which is not water soluble and therefore cannot be eaten or snorted. You must smoke it to feel the effects.

Free dictionary:
1. To purify (cocaine) by treating its powdered hydrochloride form with an alkaloid solution such as ammonia and then using a heated solvent to separate out the precipitate.
2. To use (cocaine purified in this way) by smoking it or by inhaling the fumes after burning it.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι διάλεξες λάθος ερμηνεία από το Urban. Αυτή που ξέρω εγώ για το freebase είναι αυτή:

A method of inhaling drugs by holding a flame under a metal spoon filled with cocaine or any crushed pill. One holds a flame under the spoon and collects the fumes from the crushed pills in an empty bottle and the inhales these fumes by taking a hit off the bottle.​
Δηλαδή, οποιοδήποτε ναρκωτικό που αντί να το πάρουν με την κλασική μέθοδο, π.χ. μυτιά ή ένεση ή κατάποση χαπιών, το βάζουν σ' ένα κουταλάκι το ζεσταίνουν και το εισπνέουν. Τώρα τι ακριβώς ναρκωτικό είναι, μπορεί να το διαπιστώσεις από τα υπόλοιπα συμφραζόμενα. Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, και στα ελληνικά λέγεται ακριβώς έτσι, φριμπέις ή "φρίμπες" όπως ανακάλυψα μόλις.

Όσο για τον υποτιτλισμό ντοκιμαντέρ χωρίς σενάριο, η δική μου συμβουλή είναι "Don't do it". Εκτός εάν ακολουθήσει επιμελητής, οποίος θα πιάσει αυτά που δεν έπιασες εσύ στη δική σου "βάρδια". Τα ντοκιμαντέρ δεν περιέχουν απλώς διαλόγους και ιδιωματισμούς όπως οι ταινίες, περιέχουν και ορολογία και τοπωνύμια και ιστορικά στοιχεία (σε άλλου είδους ντοκιμαντέρ). Τα χειρότερα μαργαριτάρια που έχουμε ξεφωνίσει στη Λεξιλογία προέρχονται από μετάφραση ντοκιμαντέρ χωρίς σενάριο, όπου ο μεταφραστής έγραφε ό,τι έπιανε το αυτί του από ιστορικά ονόματα και γεωγραφικούς όρους και τα παρόμοια.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2015)

Εντάξει, Αλεξάνδρα. Ευχαριστώ. Μισή ώρα έχω συμπληρώσει.
Είδα πρώτα το ντοκιμαντέρ. Θα' θελες μόλις τελειώσω να το επιμεληθείς εσύ;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2015)

Αν έχω χρόνο, δεν έχω αντίρρηση.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 5, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, και στα ελληνικά λέγεται ακριβώς έτσι, φριμπέις ή "φρίμπες" όπως ανακάλυψα μόλις.
> 
> .


Έτσι ακριβώς. Και η φρίμπα/οι φρίμπες, γιατί έχει εξελληνιστεί.


----------

